# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  टाईटेनिक जहाजकी कहानी ओरिजनल चित्रो की जुबानी

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो मुझे टाईटेनिक जहाज के ओरिजनल कलासिक काफी सारे चित्र मेरे एक दोस्त ने भेजे है, आपकी सेवा मैं पेश है ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

1st चित्र ........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

2 nd चित्र ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

3 rd चित्र .......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

4 th चित्र .......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

5th  चित्र ..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

6 th चित्र ..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

7 th चित्र ..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काफी तस्वीरे अभी बाकी है मित्रो .....धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

8 th चित्र ..........

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

बहुत हि दुर्लभ और एतिहासिक महत्व के चित्र हैँ जी|

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

टाइटेनिक के डूबने की वजह एक अभिशप्त ममी को भी बताया जाता है जो उस समय जहाज मे थी|

----------


## loolugupta

rochak prastuti mitra

----------


## Aeolian

rochak janakari.

----------


## ADORABLE

*टाइटेनिक जहाज बनते वक्त !
तथा उसके कलपुर्जों के कुछ चित्र !
*

----------


## arvin2015

लाजवाब सँग्रह है, रेपो... स्वीकार करेँ।

----------

